# Do these router bits even exist anymore?



## Dacheeseman1928 (Jul 25, 2019)

I recently found several of these bearing-less router bits in my shop. Long story short (bizarre designer request) I am looking to buy more. And there is my problem. I cannot find them anywhere. I don't even really know if they are called bearing-less router bits. Does anyone have any information on what these are called and even better where to buy them? 

Phrases I have already searched to try to find these bits:
Bearing-less router bits
Solid...
Solid carbide...
High speed...
HSS...
HS...
HPL...
Laminate...
Pilotless...

Extra info for people who are curious:
I have 3 different patterns with the bearing-less style; chamfer, round over and cove. Two of the bits had two different brand names on them; Hanson and Byrom. Through my online research it looks like both of those companies where bought by Irwin and Eagle America respectively and both original brand names have been phased out.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 25, 2019)

Dacheeseman1928 said:


> I recently found several of these bearing-less router bits in my shop. Long story short (bizarre designer request) I am looking to buy more. And there is my problem. I cannot find them anywhere. I don't even really know if they are called bearing-less router bits. Does anyone have any information on what these are called and even better where to buy them?
> 
> Phrases I have already searched to try to find these bits:
> Bearing-less router bits
> ...


 *@Dacheeseman1928* Try Googling Freud as a manufacturer of all manner of high quality router bits. I'll do a little Googling as well and post back if / when I find a winner. Decades ago, prior to retiring, I owned a Milwaukee router with 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2" collets capable of gripping 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 bits. Freud was my 'go to' for commercial quality bits in all shaft sizes and configurations. I even used some of their 1/8" diameter, dual flute, bits to mill slots through aluminum chassis to accommodate slide potentiometers.
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 25, 2019)

Pilot router bits

For instance:

https://www.infinitytools.com/brass-pilot-router-bits-1


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 25, 2019)

Dacheeseman1928 said:


> I recently found several of these bearing-less router bits in my shop. Long story short (bizarre designer request) I am looking to buy more. And there is my problem. I cannot find them anywhere. I don't even really know if they are called bearing-less router bits. Does anyone have any information on what these are called and even better where to buy them?
> 
> Phrases I have already searched to try to find these bits:
> Bearing-less router bits
> ...


 *@Dacheeseman1928 * Here's a link to get you started: https://thewoodcraftsman.com/freud-router-bits/
Dig down Freud's product line and I suspect you'll find every router bit you've seen, used or dreamed of. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 25, 2019)

Dacheeseman1928 said:


> I recently found several of these bearing-less router bits in my shop. Long story short (bizarre designer request) I am looking to buy more. And there is my problem. I cannot find them anywhere. I don't even really know if they are called bearing-less router bits. Does anyone have any information on what these are called and even better where to buy them?
> 
> Phrases I have already searched to try to find these bits:
> Bearing-less router bits
> ...


 * @Dacheeseman1928* Here's a better, more encompassing / better organized / more easily searchable Link to Freud for you: https://www.freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## DrewE (Jul 25, 2019)

That's a very strange request indeed. I can't fathom why anyone would prefer one without the ball bearing; if they're trying to score and scorch the non-routed part of the work, they could do that as a separate step, I'd have thought. If the space is too narrow for a bearing, one could use a V groove bit rather than a chamfering bit (with suitable guides for the router). I suppose one approach might be to replace the ball bearing with a simple sleeve/busing securely clamped in its place.

Or...Behold this chamfer bit! Behold these olovo bits! Behold this roundover bit! But I couldn't discover a 1/4" cove bit of that sort. (If you only need little tiny bits without bearings, 1/8" ones for rotary tools are not too hard to find.)


----------



## josh88 (Jul 25, 2019)

I worked for a pro shop and we used bearingless bits quite a bit for tight spaces. Those were primarily bullet bits though and make a lot more sense when it comes to ditching the bearing.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 26, 2019)

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/sho...pages/bit_brass.html?zoom_highlight=Pilot+bit


----------



## Dacheeseman1928 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for those links! The brass pilot bits are exactly what I am looking for!

For those of you wondering why, like josh88 mentioned, we are putting a chamfer on a swirly design that will be cut out of 1/2" MDF. The design is such that a standard size bearing won't even get close to some of the corners. Also, due to the fragile nature of the design we have to attach it to the backing material before we add the chamfer so the screw that holds the bearing on traditional router bits bottoms out on the backing material. The overall smaller profile of the brass pilot is perfect for this job.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 26, 2019)

Post a picture when routed!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 26, 2019)

MLCS is my go-to for router bits, I think Amana is their main name brand. I’ve bought a lot of template bits from them. 

My personal favorite specialty bit in their catalog is the set used to make your own BRIO train track. https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/sho.../pages/bt_bull.html?zoom_highlight=Track+bits


----------



## Steve Boone (Jul 31, 2019)

Dacheeseman1928 said:


> I recently found several of these bearing-less router bits in my shop. Long story short (bizarre designer request) I am looking to buy more. And there is my problem. I cannot find them anywhere. I don't even really know if they are called bearing-less router bits. Does anyone have any information on what these are called and even better where to buy them?
> 
> Phrases I have already searched to try to find these bits:
> Bearing-less router bits
> ...


Humbly (not meaning to insult!), the one in the picture is a cheap, HSS (high speed steel), bit that's sold at Walmart, Sears, Meijer, and occasionally local hardware stores (Ace, True Value, ....) in the cheap aisle. They usually don't have these in their online stores but do have them on the shelf. They're not really bad or inferior, they simply aren't carbide, guide bearing bits, and 1) don't cost near as much, and 2) are easier to sharpen yourself since you don't need diamond abrasives to do it.


----------



## Steve Boone (Jul 31, 2019)

Steve Boone said:


> Humbly (not meaning to insult!), the one in the picture is a cheap, HSS (high speed steel), bit that's sold at Walmart, Sears, Meijer, and occasionally local hardware stores (Ace, True Value, ....) in the cheap aisle. They usually don't have these in their online stores but do have them on the shelf. They're not really bad or inferior, they simply aren't carbide, guide bearing bits, and 1) don't cost near as much, and 2) are easier to sharpen yourself since you don't need diamond abrasives to do it.


Oops, I meant to also say you'll be resharpening them a lot more often!


----------



## Lasermike (Jul 31, 2019)

Another source for bits is Eagle-America altho MLCS is where I get my bits if Lowe’s doesn’t have what I need.


----------



## josh88 (Jul 31, 2019)

Steve Boone said:


> Humbly (not meaning to insult!)


Oh, hi Steve!


----------

